# 2 bored kids+1 kitten+ imagination= one great fort



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

My Ryan and Savannah are bored as its too hot to be outside. They decided to take some boxes and build a kitten fort. They are by no means even close to being done and are problem solving some issues with their design. The boys are really getting into it too lol

After getting back from the vet, Mouse just had to investigate hehe
They are cutting holes wide enough for her to jump through to get from one "room" of the fort to the other. LOL

Anyway, just wanted to throw the idea out there if there were bored kids home (or adults hehe) that wanted to get creative. :love2






They are going to add a few more boxes and also string with toys hanging from them. I am not sure about the final product but I know it has been a long time since the kids have all been on a project and not argued ...that and a bored Mouse is having fun putting in her 2 cents hehe


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Sounds like everyone - human and cats are having fun with this! Great summer day project.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

how sweet of your kids =) what a great fort!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

That looks so fun! lol


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun for the kids, more for Mouse, and a break for you  Looking forward to also seeing pics of the finished project. Will they be decorating the outside of the fort?


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

As of now it has a pagoda style roofline with castle turrets made out of paper towel rolls lolol

its interesting that is for sure.

They have yarn and they wanted to secure her jingle balls with the yarn dangling but i am only allowing them to use tape, I don't want her to get stuck in a piece of yarn and hurt herself if its too secure. Well.... every time they tape the piece she goes nuts over it, batting and killing the ball, ripping the yarn free and running through the house with her ball in her mouth with a long piece of yarn following her LOLOLOL funny as all get out but the kids don't think so :?


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

lol that mouse is way too funny made me laugh also this will keep her busy and then sparta can sleep.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a similar project. But I am not bored, and am not a kid 
I think some large holes on the ceiling and small ones (big enough to let paws get through) will add more fun


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

My kids' ******* condo lol
The towers made of paper towel rolls were taken off, it seems they wouldn't stay in place. Mouse is having a BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OH my goodness she is going crazy running and diving into it lol

****I do want to add a warning.. if you make a cardboard fort for your cat, please do not leave them unsupervised. I would hate to see a kittie hurt because they were not being watched carefully***

Here is what it looks like ..so far. As kids go, they keep tinkering with it so I am sure by tomorrow it will look like a space rocket or something 
















Remember this was made by 2 kids with no help or suggestions from adults. ... just some input from a hyper kitten lol:love2

Cost of entertaining 2 kids and a kitten? ZERO!!!! that is the best part!!!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, that's really... something. There even is a MAT in front of the entrance door!
Now all they need is some string lights around the window


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't give them any ideas! I can see them up in the attic in the decorations now :?

I had to put my foot down when Ryan wanted to take the tires off of his remote control truck and add them to it ...so it looked like it was a trailer on wheels.

Ahhh well Mouse is having a blast and loves it. I guess she is just white trash at heart :wink


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

That looks so colorful! I would like to do this idea instead of buying a cat tree. What a way to save money.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Well i will be surprised if it lasts more then 2 days. 

It was more of a fun thing 2 bored kids did on a hot summer afternoon.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

How Awesome!!! I love it


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Here I come with my voice of reason: Be careful in letting Mouse play with the pieces of yarn. She may swallow it. It will come out, but be careful as it may get tangled up inside of her. And if she does swallow any of the yarn and you see it hanging from her cute little butt...DO NOT PULL IT! Snip it so it's only protruding about an inch. If the yarn is indeed tangled up in her, pulling on the piece will be extremely painful. And I know the last thing you need is another $2000 kitty.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

That is awesome and hilarious! I love your family and how everyone in it integrates the pets into your lives. Your house must be super fun to be in.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

This is fantastic! 

I have the same worries about the yarn, but it also seems there is rarely a moment when the kittens are unsupervised by someone in the family.

Hope it helps Mouse feel like she's getting some special attention right now too while everyone is worrying and fussing over Sparta.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I am first and foremost a mommy :?
Always the worry wart lol
For tonight the fort is staying in the family room. I am not sure how long it will be there... when is trash day again? LOLOL


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Hahaha! Will this entice Grandpa to build a more sturdy kitty fort (I think you mentioned a while back he's handy) that the kids could paint? Why do I have the feeling if you asked him right now you'd get rolled eyes! hahahaha 

I just love that you let the kids run while with their imagination and have that fun with what they could find around the house. I bet it helped Savannah and Mouse alike. Looking forward to pics of tomorrow's mutations of the fort!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

That is so epic! I want to try one of those soon!(although, there's no cardboard boxes hanging around our house at the moment. Just have to wait on that one) Looks like Mouse is having a very interesting, playful, intruiging time in that kitten fort!! lol


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thats awesome!!! Tell yer kids they did a great job! I was thinking of doing something like this for my girls, and now I've got some more ideas, hehe! Mouse looks like she's having a blast!


----------

